# 22.5* glue joint in 1" material



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been using Azec plastic wood for my outside corners (45*) for siding and like the product very much. Now I have some 22.5* glue joints to make with 1 inch Azec and have not been able to find a cutter or bit to handle the one inch stock. Last resort I could use the table saw to cut a straight joint but keeping a 20’ piece lined up for gluing without the help of the glue joint bit sounds like wasted material. Any thought on where a bit could be found for 1” stock? I could use a spline or biscuit also. Any thoughts? (The boards are a full 1" thick, 20' long and 4 inches wide.)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I would do as you suggest and use a spline. You can rout the grooves with a handheld. That's all I can think of anyway. Never heard of Azec I'll take a look at it just out of curiosity. 








.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You may have trouble finding a router bit to machine a chamfer 22½_°, _as the cutting face is 1", and with 1" stock, the bevel would be greater than that. You would also need a table router with a fence if you could find a chamfer bit without a bearing. One with a bearing would need a flat on the edge.

I would cut it on the TS, using a featherboard for both infeed pressure to the fence and one for a hold down to the table. I would then make a stand up jig to run the cut chamfer through the TS flat to the blade and the other edge guided on the fence with the jig. Using just a saw kerf a depth of cut @ 3/8" would take a 1/8" spline 11/16" wide.












 







.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

A few years ago I did a house using certainteeds solid-core PVC product. For running thru the table saw I finally mounted the stuff on a plywood ripping sled. There were too many defects in the joint line before I did that. I tend to blame it on the materials behavior, but it certainly could have been my beginner technique or the tools. I just thought I'd mention the sled in case you run into similar troubles.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

PCrosby said:


> I have been using Azec plastic wood for my outside corners (45*) for siding and like the product very much. Now I have some 22.5* glue joints to make with 1 inch Azec and have not been able to find a cutter or bit to handle the one inch stock. Last resort I could use the table saw to cut a straight joint but keeping a 20’ piece lined up for gluing without the help of the glue joint bit sounds like wasted material. Any thought on where a bit could be found for 1” stock? I could use a spline or biscuit also. Any thoughts? (The boards are a full 1" thick, 20' long and 4 inches wide.)


Are you looking for just a champfer bit or actually a lock miter? I found 22-1/2 lock miter at MLCS but the thickest it went was 15/16". I'm there is one out there, Whiteside, Amana, CMT maybe. Need to know just what you are looking for.:smile:


----------

